# Frank Jackson 4-6-16



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The water at Frank Jackson was a bit more stained yesterday than it was a few days ago, but we did a little better on the catching part of fishing. The washed out road to the ramp had been repaired and we launched about 7:30. Went straight to a brush pile we had found on a previous trip and started catching crappie. The bite was very light and slow but we managed to put one in the box now and then. Jigging worked as good as minnows. Naturally I lost the two best fish of the day. Between the brush pile and a little longlining we managed to bring home a dozen. 
Tomorrow will give Black Creek (near Freeport) a shot. The water is supposed to be clear.

Incidentally, really nice bay shrimp are being brought in over here so it's time to start stocking the freezer.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

If something doesn't come up I am going Saturday. Going to bait a catfish hole first then bass fish a few hours.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Went to Frank Jackson today. Baited a hole about 7 and started bass fishing. Caught 2 jacks and 1 bass on swim jigs. No one else I saw caught anything.
Started catfishing about 11. Landed 2 about 5# each. Lost many because the bottom was full of snags. They know how to wrap your line fast. Also caught 5 big softshell turtles. Cut them loose because the last time I cleaned a turtle I contracted Ecoli and became very ill for a week.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Not bad billyb. At lease you got out of the house and went fishing and brought supper home.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> Not bad billyb. At lease you got out of the house and went fishing and brought supper home.



And managed to avoid ecoli! Good job - turtle taste nasty and is slick


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

The last time I cleaned a turtle for my Dad on Saturday I started feeling bad on Monday. By that afternoon I was very sick. My urologist was out, but his office told me to come in because I thought it was a kidney stone. They done a urine sample and it looked like stringy milk. They called the doctor in and I was given 2 shots and started on an antibiotic. He wanted to put me in the hospital, but I said no. After growing the culture it was confirmed to be Ecoli. He said a lot of people get this from turtles. From then on if I catch one I cut the line. These were some big softshell, probably about 2 foot across. My Dad can cook them and it is so good. If I knew if anyone wanted some I would take my gloves next time I am up there.

fishwalton I did not leave my bucket because the hole I baited was full of snags. I lost at least 6 big ones. They would run under a log before I could set the hook and then it was a waiting game to see if they would come loose. Could see them down about 6 feet and it made me sick to break the line.

Next time I am going to bait in the main lake. There is a tree and a stump on the left facing the bridge about 100 yards out. I think that would be a good spot. Far enough from the bridge that the people going by in vehicles won't blow and holler.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

OK billyb on the report and warning about soft shell turtles. When I was a teenager I was tricked into eating some but never ate any since.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> OK billyb on the report and warning about soft shell turtles. When I was a teenager I was tricked into eating some but never ate any since.



I got talked into eating one after being told they had 4 different meat types. Fish, chicken, beef and pork. I really didn't know how to cook it but it tasted like oyster and looked like pork. I actually think they are protected in Florida - not sure about Bama


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

My granny could make some awesome dinners out of softshells and alligator snappers !


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> My granny could make some awesome dinners out of softshells and alligator snappers !



What it taste like grouper? - chicken?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

All I can say is, that it was good every way that she fixed it. She died about 30 years ago, so my recollection of all her turtle dishes are limited by time and my pea brain. I do remember that she made turtle soup, a Cajun turtle stew that was kinda like gumbo, and fried turtle smothered in gravy. I haven't eaten any turtle since she passed, but I can tell you that it was good. Thinking about it ,yeah it was kinda like chicken.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

GROUPERKING said:


> All I can say is, that it was good every way that she fixed it. She died about 30 years ago, so my recollection of all her turtle dishes are limited by time and my pea brain. I do remember that she made turtle soup, a Cajun turtle stew that was kinda like gumbo, and fried turtle smothered in gravy. I haven't eaten any turtle since she passed, but I can tell you that it was good. Thinking about it ,yeah it was kinda like chicken.



The one time I ate soft shell turtle I remember thinking it tasted like chicken. In fact the yo-yo's that caught and cooked it told me it was chicken and I didn't know the difference until they told me. Only thing about it I thought the pieces looked a little strange and not like chicken. I just thought they didn't know how to cut up a chicken


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> The one time I ate soft shell turtle I remember thinking it tasted like chicken. In fact the yo-yo's that caught and cooked it told me it was chicken and I didn't know the difference until they told me. Only thing about it I thought the pieces looked a little strange and not like chicken. I just thought they didn't know how to cut up a chicken



That's hilarious - same happened to me at a catfish fry on the river. I commented to my uncle on how good the fish was and he told me to check how close together the ribs were! Yup - I was eating eel


----------

